
Hilarious Ads for Technology from the Past That Look Insanely Expensive Now - pabo
https://www.boredpanda.com/old-obsolete-vintage-technology-ads
======
ksaj
The existence of hardware Apple emulators is quite interesting. Especially
since they were for TRS-80 and Commodore 64.

WSL is the closest thing I can think of today that gives us that kind of
interplay "out of the box," and that only came after decades of proprietary
animosity.

